#  > انجمن تعمیرات تخصصی سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > بخش دستگاه های BGA Rework Station >  >  تصاویری در مورد ساخت BGA  دست ساز

## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*2720887117*,*3r4n*,*500toman*,*7it*,*abbas136824*,*abdossamad*,*abolhassan*,*Aboltl494*,*ad1479*,*ADALAT*,*adel_s51*,*ahmad arina*,*ahmadesgh*,*aidinmamad*,*ajamin.ali*,*ajan*,*alfa12*,*ali alaei 13*,*ali reza1230*,*ali.engineer*,*ali.so*,*ali700*,*aliabas*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alireza47*,*alireza5454*,*alitv1185*,*AMD*,*amer007*,*aminsalim12*,*amir1380*,*amir3b*,*amirh263*,*amookhteh*,*arash&l*,*Arian.moh.p*,*arkadash110*,*armin-a*,*arsa-pc*,*arshad256*,*aryamon*,*aryan*,*arystem*,*as-it*,*asadi1356*,*azadmol*,*bardia.t*,*bermuda.vbs*,*biman251*,*bitlo*,*blacknaki*,*bnn2*,*bosaeidi*,*clasic*,*coling*,*COSAR*,*cybernova*,*dana.g*,*Dariush_nz*,*davood4000*,*delta0*,*derikvand*,*dibacomputer*,*dtdm*,*dvb_data*,*ebi en*,*ebn*,*eee1391*,*ehamid*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsanarn*,*electerical*,*electionae*,*electrocom*,*electrorayan*,*emanbatyaneh*,*en.ahkami*,*enterpc*,*esmaeel*,*explode*,*fakoor86*,*farahani9442*,*fardin623*,*farzad120*,*farzad123*,*fatame0002*,*fox01fox02*,*f_khodaverdi*,*gasr*,*ghanavati3*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghoshiry*,*giga*,*h.r.s*,*hadi1*,*hamed vaziri*,*hamidreza2rd*,*hamidy*,*hamid_arian*,*hamid_bassani*,*hanirayan*,*hasan 2623*,*hasan936081*,*Hashemi911t*,*hassa*,*hi21baby*,*hojat88*,*hosein.mh*,*hosein243*,*hossein-jonoob*,*hossein-zm*,*hosseini1379*,*hossein_ir*,*h_jal*,*iir100077*,*iraj.52*,*iraj917*,*iranslot*,*itmax3322*,*izeh*,*j.alizadeh*,*jahed*,*javad313*,*javad870*,*jcom*,*Kamal2013*,*kazem-sia*,*Keramian*,*khosrow29*,*komail1094*,*lenovokurd*,*lolohacko*,*m-ranjbar*,*m-yaghoobi*,*m.bigdeli*,*m.irandost11*,*m.niknam*,*Mahdi shamsi*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahdy112*,*mahmod31*,*mahmodilam*,*Mahmoodi*,*mahoonaky*,*majid411*,*majid_kh_s*,*mamad3892*,*mamal1010*,*mamod*,*masoodyaghi*,*masuodd55*,*mavaramat*,*md4683*,*mehdi44*,*mehdi7400*,*mehdi916*,*mehran1354*,*mehran404*,*mehran6047*,*memami*,*metalmgm*,*metel*,*meysamap*,*mhhafez*,*Milad Tavana*,*mimans*,*minafard*,*mioo_sara*,*mista*,*mmelecom*,*mmm200*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadaaa*,*mohammad far*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohammadmax*,*mohammadtak*,*mohfaza*,*mohsen adinh*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mojtaba523*,*mojtabam2*,*momjo*,*monamore*,*morteza12136*,*mostafa103*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr.vortex*,*Mr320*,*msi6969*,*msmz7369*,*msn_nazari*,*m_b_88*,*nabiiran*,*naeimi*,*naim-kh*,*nano elector*,*nema_4d*,*nezam.pama*,*nima.mhq*,*nimakiss*,*nml_elecmail*,*noon_panir18*,*nooroozi.f*,*OM!DTAK*,*omid4ever*,*openbaz*,*pass*,*pass100*,*pdpnco1360*,*pilot1359*,*pishroco*,*pouyesh142*,*pqow*,*prince_h*,*prtnet*,*randomboot*,*rayansoft200*,*rayansystem*,*razavi*,*redneck001*,*reza.93*,*reza.kangan*,*rezaqwsx*,*rezarch1358*,*reza_476*,*reza_hori*,*rohamsa94*,*rondo*,*rostamikola*,*rozi_zoli*,*rstoos*,*saeedsm*,*saeeyd*,*saeidpor*,*salar.lord*,*samdsr*,*sam_electronic*,*saroveh*,*Shad1184*,*siasina*,*sjsa*,*so-he-il*,*Sobhan-Tele*,*solimani*,*soran102*,*soraty*,*tabasi2*,*tanin37*,*techno day*,*user_persian*,*V.GHAEDY*,*V.K*,*vahid.azmi*,*Vahid.f312*,*Whiteye*,*www.hadi*,*yousefi*,*yx700*,*آریان رحیمی*,*احمد مبین*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*اوسا علی*,*بهنام 99*,*تیزبین*,*جاماسب*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*جلادت*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حسین دانش*,*راد2000*,*رسول123456*,*رسولی20*,*سای را*,*سروشjvc*,*سلطانیان50*,*سلیمانی22*,*سما تک*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سون*,*سیداحمد*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*,*شعبانيان*,*صالح ماراما*,*عارفی*,*علی علی دادی*,*غزال4*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مجتبي100*,*محمد256*,*محمدرضا ملکی*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهندس حمید*,*هدفن*,*کبوتری*,*یوسف رحیمی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mohammadtak

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amer007*,*amookhteh*,*bardia.t*,*emanbatyaneh*,*f_khodaverdi*,*h.r.s*,*hamidy*,*jfrras*,*mehdi916*,*mmelecom*,*mohsen zmr*,*rozi_zoli*,*اوسا علی*,*سما تک*,*غزال4*,*مجتبي100*

----------


## mohammadtak

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amookhteh*,*emanbatyaneh*,*f_khodaverdi*,*h.r.s*,*hamidy*,*jfrras*,*mehdi916*,*mmelecom*,*mohsen zmr*,*rozi_zoli*,*sjsa*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*اوسا علی*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*سما تک*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*amookhteh*,*bardia.t*,*cybernova*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*f_khodaverdi*,*hamidy*,*hossein_ir*,*mavaramat*,*Milad Tavana*,*mmelecom*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen zmr*,*Sobhan-Tele*,*yx700*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*اوسا علی*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*سما تک*

----------


## saroveh

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*alireza5454*,*AMD*,*amookhteh*,*bardia.t*,*f_khodaverdi*,*masood6082*,*mmelecom*,*mohsen zmr*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*yx700*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*اوسا علی*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*سما تک*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*147369258*,*500toman*,*7it*,*abbas.r*,*abdossamad*,*abolhassan*,*Aboltl494*,*ad1479*,*adel_s51*,*ahad.1*,*ahad9828*,*ahmadesgh*,*aidinmamad*,*ajamin.ali*,*ali ammari*,*ali nazzarii*,*ali pashaei*,*ali reza1230*,*ali.engineer*,*ali.so*,*ALIGHOLAMPOR*,*alireza47*,*alireza5454*,*AMD*,*amir-mc*,*amir.av*,*amir1380*,*amookhteh*,*arash&l*,*Arian.moh.p*,*armin-a*,*arsa-pc*,*aryamon*,*arystem*,*ask*,*avazeghoo*,*azadmol*,*BAGHERI*43*,*barbi_bambo*,*bardia.t*,*biman251*,*coling*,*Contstant*,*COSAR*,*cybernova*,*darabi81*,*Dariush_nz*,*davood4000*,*delta0*,*derikvand*,*diranlo*,*dtdm*,*dvb_data*,*ebi en*,*ebn*,*eee1391*,*ehsan4952*,*ehsanarn*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*enterpc*,*explode*,*f.farzad77*,*fakoor86*,*fardin623*,*farzad120*,*f_khodaverdi*,*ghalamrokhal*,*ghanavati3*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghoshiry*,*giga*,*h.heydari*,*h.r.s*,*hadi1*,*hadimm*,*hadin*,*hamed vaziri*,*hamed63*,*hamidreza2rd*,*hamidy*,*hamid_arian*,*hamid_bassani*,*hanirayan*,*hasan 2623*,*hasan936081*,*hasan_lnb*,*hassa*,*hi21baby*,*hojat88*,*hosein243*,*hosein45*,*hossein_ir*,*h_jal*,*ibm5894*,*iir100077*,*immo70*,*iraj917*,*izeh*,*javad313*,*javad870*,*javamobira*,*jcom*,*Kamal2013*,*kamalsr1353*,*Keramian*,*khazan1*,*khosrow29*,*komail1094*,*lenovokurd*,*lolohacko*,*m-kargar*,*m-ranjbar*,*m.bigdeli*,*m.irandost11*,*m.pezhman*,*m4rd*,*Mahdi neda*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahdi_138*,*mahdy112*,*mahmod31*,*mahoonaky*,*majid411*,*majid_kh_s*,*mamad3892*,*masood6082*,*masoodyaghi*,*masuodd55*,*mavaramat*,*md4683*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi20961*,*mehdi44*,*mehdi916*,*mehran1354*,*mehran404*,*mehran6047*,*mehrdad fam*,*memami*,*metalmgm*,*metel*,*meysamap*,*Milad Tavana*,*minafard*,*mmelecom*,*mmm200*,*Moghaddasi*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadaaa*,*mohammad far*,*mohammad4410*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohammadmax*,*mohammadtak*,*mohfaza*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*mohssen*,*mojtabam2*,*momjo*,*monamore*,*morshedzadeh*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr.vortex*,*msi6969*,*msmz7369*,*msn*,*msv*,*mzh*,*m_b_88*,*naeimi*,*naim-kh*,*nema_4d*,*nezam.pama*,*nima.mhq*,*nml_elecmail*,*noon_panir18*,*nooroozi.f*,*nz_cyrus*,*OM!DTAK*,*openbaz*,*peymanttm*,*pilot1359*,*pishroco*,*plasma42*,*poya68*,*pqow*,*prince_h*,*qwe333*,*randomboot*,*rayansoft200*,*razavi*,*remis_ir*,*reza-ali9*,*reza.93*,*reza2195*,*rezarch1358*,*reza_476*,*reza_hori*,*rohamsa94*,*rostamikola*,*sabaaf*,*saeeyd*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*salar.lord*,*samad-ch*,*samdsr*,*saroveh*,*siasina*,*sina28*,*Sobhan-Tele*,*solimani*,*soran102*,*soraty*,*tanin37*,*tatung10*,*techno day*,*tehroni*,*tester12*,*TRZ*,*user_persian*,*V.K*,*vahid.azmi*,*Whiteye*,*www.hadi*,*yousefi*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*احمد مبین*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*الجي*,*اللکتور*,*اوسا علی*,*بهمن غلامی*,*بهنام 99*,*تیزبین*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حامد مزروع*,*راد2000*,*رسولی20*,*سای را*,*سلیمانی22*,*سما تک*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سیداحمد*,*عارف حق*,*عارفی*,*علی مرادیان*,*غزال4*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مجتبي100*,*محسن3*,*محمدی فرد*,*مسعود نصوحی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهصن*,*نادر خان*,*هومن اژدرکش*,*ویهات*,*یوسف رحیمی*

----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amer007*,*amookhteh*,*ehsanarn*,*emanbatyaneh*,*jfrras*,*mmelecom*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen zmr*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*saroveh*,*solimani*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*سما تک*

----------


## mohssen

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*amer007*,*amookhteh*,*ehsanarn*,*emanbatyaneh*,*iraj917*,*jfrras*,*masood6082*,*mmelecom*,*mohammadtak*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*saroveh*,*yx700*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## اسماعیل محبی

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*ehsanarn*,*emanbatyaneh*,*jfrras*,*mohammadtak*,*saroveh*,*yx700*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## cybernova

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*ehsanarn*,*emanbatyaneh*,*jfrras*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen zmr*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*saroveh*,*yx700*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*7it*,*abolhassan*,*ad1479*,*adel_s51*,*ahad.1*,*ahmad arina*,*ahmadesgh*,*aidinmamad*,*ali nazzarii*,*ali reza1230*,*ali.engineer*,*aliabas*,*alitv1185*,*AMD*,*amer007*,*amir.av*,*amir1380*,*amolpana*,*amookhteh*,*arash&l*,*Arash44*,*armin-a*,*arsa-pc*,*arshad256*,*arystem*,*avazeghoo*,*azadmol*,*bardia.t*,*biman251*,*bosaeidi*,*Contstant*,*COSAR*,*cybernova*,*Dariush_nz*,*delta0*,*derikvand*,*dtdm*,*dvb_data*,*ebn*,*eee1391*,*ehsan4952*,*electrocom*,*emanbatyaneh*,*Erfan_Rv*,*f.farzad77*,*fardin623*,*farzad120*,*f_khodaverdi*,*ghanavati3*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghoshiry*,*giga*,*h.heydari*,*hadi1*,*hadimm*,*hamid_arian*,*hanirayan*,*hasan936081*,*heical*,*hojat88*,*hossein_ir*,*h_jal*,*iir100077*,*iraj917*,*jahed*,*javamobira*,*kamalsr1353*,*Keramian*,*khosrow29*,*komail1094*,*lolohacko*,*m-ranjbar*,*m.irandost11*,*mahdi-h.g*,*mahdimbayat*,*mahdy112*,*mahmod31*,*majid411*,*MajiDAmieE*,*mamad3892*,*mamod*,*masoodyaghi*,*masuodd55*,*mavaramat*,*md4683*,*mehdi.piran*,*mehdi44*,*mehdi916*,*memami*,*metalmgm*,*meysamap*,*mista*,*mmm200*,*mohamad41*,*mohamadaaa*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen adinh*,*mohsen zmr*,*MOHSEN&A*,*morshedzadeh*,*mostafa103*,*Mousavi mm*,*mr.vortex*,*msmz7369*,*naim-kh*,*nano elector*,*Navid-Aref*,*nima.mhq*,*nml_elecmail*,*noon_panir18*,*nooroozi.f*,*pajoo*,*peymanttm*,*pilot1359*,*pishroco*,*plasma42*,*pqow*,*prince_h*,*qwe333*,*randomboot*,*rayansoft200*,*razavi*,*reza.93*,*reza.kangan*,*rezapoet*,*reza_476*,*reza_hori*,*rokhtecno*,*salar.lord*,*samdsr*,*sam_electronic*,*saroveh*,*shadies*,*siasina*,*Sigma Electronic*,*sjsa*,*Sobhan-Tele*,*sony-s*,*soran102*,*soraty*,*spider1*,*tanin37*,*techno day*,*tosun*,*user_persian*,*V.K*,*vahid.azmi*,*vahidati*,*waker105*,*Whiteye*,*yousefi*,*yp1248*,*yx700*,*تیزبین*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*جمال مرزبان*,*حسین دانش*,*راد2000*,*سلیمانی22*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*علی تحیری 1*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*محمد256*,*محمدی فرد*,*مسعود نصوحی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amer007*,*emanbatyaneh*,*f_khodaverdi*,*jfrras*,*mamad3892*,*metalmgm*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen zmr*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*سلیمانی22*

----------


## jfrras

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*AMD*,*amer007*,*amookhteh*,*emanbatyaneh*,*hossein_ir*,*metalmgm*,*mohammadtak*,*mohsen zmr*,*saroveh*,*جبرائل خدایی*,*سهراب سهرابی*

----------


## AMD

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amer007*,*emanbatyaneh*,*f_khodaverdi*,*jfrras*,*mohsen zmr*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## hscgroup

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*amookhteh*,*emanbatyaneh*,*f_khodaverdi*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## electrocom

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## dtdm

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------


## komail1094

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*fardin623*,*masuodd55*

----------

